# Upstate South Carolina - Unified Cuber Group



## Bluefoot (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm trying to find other cubers in the Upstate area of South Carolina of different skill levels. We have been offered space to meet if we want. Facebook group is set up at:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/UnifiedCuberGroup/

Spartanburg County, Greenville County, Cherokee County, Easley County, Pickens County, Anderson County, Laurens County.


----------

